# Fun Downriver Race in Golden, CO



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

*GOLDEN COMMUNITY RODEO SERIES 2016
Wednesday Evenings: June 1 - June 29 - July 6
Clear Creek Whitewater Park in Golden
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *​
Great job to all of the freestyle kayakers who competed in the Golden Community Rodeo on June 1st and June 29th! 

The final evening of the *Golden Community Rodeo Series* will be this Wednesday, July 6th. It will be a *Fun Downriver Race*, sponsored by *Golden River Sports*. 

This event is for all abilities and types of boats. So bring your kayak, canoe, SUP, inflatable kayak, or mini me raft and have fun racing through the play park while performing tasks/obstacles along the way. Participants will be grouped to compete in appropriate categories based on their boat type, gender, and/or skill level. 

Awesome prizes will be awarded to the top finishers. Plus, a one-week SierraRios kayak or raft trip to Mexico, Peru or elsewhere and the Pyranha JED donated by Golden River Sports will be given away. 

And don't miss the afterparty at a restaurant in downtown Golden. 


Free to all CW members (not a member yet, then *join online* or at the event)

Clear Creek Whitewater Park in Golden, CO

Registration 5-5:30pm; Competition starts approx. 5:45pm

No pre-registration is necessary. Just show up to sign up!

*LEARN MORE >>*









Photo courtesy of CW member, Terry Standlee


----------

